# Shooting gloves??



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

I am considering wearing gloves when at the range for a few reasons: protect my fingers from cuts & scrapes, protect the guns from the oils & moisture from my hands (I'm a sweater!) and last but not least I have a hard time getting the powder &lead residue off my hands without washing them multiple times ....

I'm just wondering if anyone has any reccomendations for gloves they like to shoot with (be they specific shooting gloves, or another type glove that you've repurposssed for shooting)??


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I usually shoot with my wheelchair gloves on.They are fingerless and give great grip.The only reason I use them is I am in my wheelchair and it is probably when I would be attacked.I use them at the range I go to due to a steep ramp they have.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Baseball gloves work well as shooting gloves.......JJ


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A bit of soap helps remove powder and lead residue. :anim_lol:


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

TOF said:


> A bit of soap helps remove powder and lead residue. :anim_lol:


What is this "soap" that you speak of ??


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

called Borax-or try GO-JO


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

SouthSideScubaSteve said:


> I am considering wearing gloves when at the range for a few reasons: protect my fingers from cuts & scrapes, protect the guns from the oils & moisture from my hands *(I'm a sweater!)* and last but not least I have a hard time getting the powder &lead residue off my hands without washing them multiple times ....
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has any reccomendations for gloves they like to shoot with (be they specific shooting gloves, or another type glove that you've repurposssed for shooting)??


As long as you're not a turtleneck! ;-)

I use these... Under Armour | Men's Tactical Blackout Gloves | 1000781 | $34.99 | USA
A little spendy, but they fit well and hold up decent.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'm curious as to any suggestions as well. I recently picked up a Yugo M70AB2T rifle, and found that the foregrip gets uncomfortably hot to the bare hand after a couple mags, so I was looking at picking up gloves. Of course, that was Memorial Day, so 90+ degree weather combined with sun beating down on black foregrip probably didn't help.

KG


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

any summertime motorcycle gloves would do the job


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

SouthSideScubaSteve said:


> What is this "soap" that you speak of ??


LOL

Maybe golf gloves? Very thin so they wont be bulky and the feel would then be similar to barehanded as when I might need to use my CCW. I think that's what I'll wear when feeding more than 50 rounds at the range.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey younguy.check out the butler creek maglula magazine loader.It fits .380-.45acp,single or double stack mags.It is well worth the money.Ask Berattatoter.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Have a HKS loader for the 9mm. Works excellent. $14 @ Gander, More @ Bass, got it for $9 on E-bay. Thanks


----------



## psychotropic (Jul 6, 2012)

I use baseball gloves at the indoor range when it gets super hot due to the enclosed space.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Gloves are also a good idea on tupperware,they've helped a few people get away with less damage after a KB.Grips on steel guns come apart too but most of the plastic guns I've seen seem to be a little worse,and some really come unglued.

I haven't really used gloves yet but I would definately go with some good leather.The cheap weight lifting/biker gloves are just that,cheap and will work if you go down but the 1/2 fingers are loose and the seams in the palms are always in the wrong spot.I won't tear up my good riding gloves but I just thought about an old pair of Mechanix Gloves I aquired somehow,they fit nice so they may work out great after bobbing the fingers.Thanks for thought guys.


----------



## Mik3e (Jul 11, 2012)

Filson shooting gloves are made of a fabric they call Climatec, and they're machine washable, although I usually just wash my hands with the gloves on. They come in two weights, I have the heavier and I'd call it on the light side of medium weight. I also use Geier Kangaroo Driving Gloves, available thru DavidMorgan.com. I'd recommend either.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

We just got my girlfriend a shooting glove. Didn't like any that were "called and labeled," "shooting glove". Ended up getting her a batting glove. It was under 5 bucks and had 3 times the padding of any "shooting glove" we looked at. She loves it!

Don <><


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Baseball gloves work wonders...as stated earlier.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> As long as you're not a turtleneck! ;-)
> 
> I use these... Under Armour | Men's Tactical Blackout Gloves | 1000781 | $34.99 | USA
> A little spendy, but they fit well and hold up decent.


I ended up getting these, since the only batting gloves I saw at Walmart in my size were $25 anyway. They just arrived today, and seem to fit beautifully...hopefully they'll work well out on the range.

KG


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I like inexpensive bicycling gloves for shooting my .500 Smiths. Other than that, I tend not to use gloves. My hands are large and the gloves make things larger and it can be difficult to hold things properly.


----------

